# ALL DAY CHEMIST!!



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

ok guys was just gonna put order in with a/d/c/ but they dont do paypal no more,havent ordered for while mind, has anyone ordered recently form them?? just wondering how they paid and was it all ok!!


----------



## Del Boy 01 (Dec 19, 2012)

I'm in the same boat


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

I pay with a visa credit card. Not had no problems, only my credit card company phoning me to make sure I was making an overseas purchase.


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

Elvis82 said:


> I pay with a visa credit card. Not had no problems, only my credit card company phoning me to make sure I was making an overseas purchase.


wa recently??


----------



## Kloob (Jun 3, 2012)

ordered from them last week using my bank card. not s problem with payment or service.


----------



## Elvis82 (Mar 23, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> wa recently??


2 days ago mate, my order got shipped today


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

when i tried today it either wanted me to do it by transfer or join this new payment thing!!


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

I want some caber in a week or 2 and was going to go with adc also...


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

just tried it again but my credit card keep getting rejected now:confused1:


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

Banks are blocking a lot of Indian transactions now. Ring your bank and have them allow it through.

Ordered on Sunday with my visa, no problem.


----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)




----------



## kuzzbro (Nov 20, 2012)

good stuff


----------



## Hendrix (Sep 16, 2009)

You can use Virtual Visa / Entropay. Makes online transactions very safe.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

Can you pay with direct debit or will I need to apply for a credit card? Bank transfers have a charge ontop from my bank hsbc, was £30-35 last time I bought peps from china!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

a/d/c e-mailed and said there payment system via card is down tha why its rejecting my credit card!!


----------



## mattc1991 (Jan 2, 2012)

TAFFY said:


> a/d/c e-mailed and said there payment system via card is down tha why its rejecting my credit card!!


Is it wire transfer your trying to do?

That's what I'm doing right now and it had let me get to the next stage of confirmation, just need to make the transaction.


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

TAFFY said:


> a/d/c e-mailed and said there payment system via card is down tha why its rejecting my credit card!!


That's was the same months ago when I tried to order in the summer 2012!


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

mattc1991 said:


> Is it wire transfer your trying to do?
> 
> That's what I'm doing right now and it had let me get to the next stage of confirmation, just need to make the transaction.


no just pay with my credit card!!


----------



## Stephen Walker (Feb 20, 2013)

I was able to chat with their customer service: it's sad they can't accept Visa currently.

You can find a special review with a full log of our chat and details about available payment methods on my blog:

http://www.rxlogs.net/excellent-reputatuion-but-poor-list-of-payment-options/

If you wish I can share my thoughts about industry on the whole and reviews of other reliable solutions.


----------



## Drug Pill Store (Apr 3, 2013)

also can try on drugpillstore.com ... :cool2:


----------



## Drug Pill Store (Apr 3, 2013)

:thumbup1:


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

Drug Pill Store said:


> also can try on drugpillstore.com ... :cool2:


You are gonna get banned, gonna get banned, gonna get banned, all dayyyy longggggg


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

Has anyone had propecia from adc? Will it be let through customs


----------



## WallsOfJericho (Apr 4, 2009)

Never known them to take paypal?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Has anyone had propecia from adc? Will it be let through customs


yep 200 pills, no problems


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> yep 200 pills, no problems


Nice one ! You using it on/off cycle?


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> Nice one ! You using it on/off cycle?


on cycle, i'm always losing hair and I have a prostate problems :thumbdown:


----------



## bigt185 (Jul 16, 2012)

ive done a couple orders and paid using the bank transfer system. you pay a local uk bank and they get the payment within 24 hours. its a good set up.


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> on cycle, i'm always losing hair and I have a prostate problems :thumbdown:


How much you taking a day on cycle mate? I'm losing my hair and I'm ****ting myself to be honest now, won't suit a shaved head


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

double post :sad:


----------



## BetterThanYou (Oct 3, 2012)

Lewy_h said:


> How much you taking a day on cycle mate? I'm losing my hair and I'm ****ting myself to be honest now, won't suit a shaved head


5mg a day at this dose it works pretty well, and it even stops acne because it deals with excessive DHT


----------



## stevieboy100 (Oct 30, 2012)

ordered some nolva today used the uk alternative thingy method and linked straight to bank transfer

Jobs a good un


----------



## Lewy_h (Jan 4, 2012)

BetterThanYou said:


> 5mg a day at this dose it works pretty well, and it even stops acne because it deals with excessive DHT


No problem, cheers I've got some in the post so ill have a think about doses


----------



## Sam page (Jul 25, 2013)

hehehe Your Avatar


----------



## jeffj (Jun 18, 2011)

Which payment option do you select when ordering from uk? I have no idea of any of these options


----------

